# Freezing Blue Bottle Fly Pupae



## KyleB (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi all,

My assistant accidentally froze all my blue bottle fly spikes and pupae. Is this a death sentence for the pupae or can they survive this? I can't find the answer online.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 29, 2021)

All you can do is set some out and see if they hatch


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 29, 2021)

My northerns are pretty damned cold resistant.

Protophormia terraenovae.


----------

